# B&Q Triton Router UPDATE



## superkopite (1 Jan 2008)

Hi Guys and gals

I was just in my local B&Q (Leyton Mills, London) on the off chance that i might find myself a Triton TRA001 Router. I saw 2 on the shelf marked up at £249 not the £98 i had dreamed of, as previous people had reported. However being somewhat profficent in the field of supermarket databases i felt sure that it would scan through the till at £98 and guess what, it did.

They have a least one left and 4 saws, as they are still advertised at £249 i don't see them selling anytime soon.

So the race is on really..


----------



## BradNaylor (2 Jan 2008)

Couldn't help noticing a total lack of Triton products in B&Q yesterday. Is it safe to assume that the relationship is over?


----------



## Karl (2 Jan 2008)

Yeah, i've been in 5 B&Q's on my travels in the last couple of weeks, and have yet to see anything other than the odd router table or super jaws at a knocked down price. But going to Stoke today, so fingers crossed :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## OllyK (2 Jan 2008)

My local B&Q has now cleared all the Triton stock etc and they now have on offer 1 Bosch, 1 Performance power and 1 odd unbranded thing on offer. The Trend and Triton are no longer available, all the Trend cutters and accessories are now gone. There are however a few performance power cutters on the shelves :roll:


----------



## Jake (2 Jan 2008)

My B&Q now has the Makita as its £200+ choice.


----------



## Argee (2 Jan 2008)

Dan Tovey":c4lt42wz said:


> Couldn't help noticing a total lack of Triton products in B&Q yesterday. Is it safe to assume that the relationship is over?


*Yes.*

B & Q are changing their whole marketing strategy over the coming year or so and are going to concentrate on bathrooms, bedrooms, kitchens, fabrics, etc. as I understand it.

Ray.


----------



## wizer (2 Jan 2008)

To be honest I am surprised this didn't happen sooner. Triton products have to be seen to be believed. B&Q did virtually no promotion. I always wondered who actually bought the Triton products. It's a sad day for Triton as a company. Now they only have a couple of online businesses and the shows. But they are still very strong in Oz so maybe they will pull out of the UK entirely.


----------



## Argee (2 Jan 2008)

WiZeR":fd6q31q9 said:


> ..... so maybe they will pull out of the UK entirely.


*No, they won't.* There *are *plans afoot, but you'll have to wait and see for a bit. 

Ray.


----------



## wizer (2 Jan 2008)

Good News Ray, Gis a job


----------



## chippy1970 (2 Jan 2008)

I was in the Yeading Middlesex store today and out of curiosity checked to see if they had any but no sign of any Triton stuff.

I don't even want one as I already have an Elu MOF96E, trend T5 and a Dewalt DW626 and plan to get a Festool 1400 when I have some spare cash.

I just had to see if they were selling them and how much.


----------



## Shultzy (2 Jan 2008)

I can't believe my luck          

I went into Currys in Cannock to have a look at tv's as ours packed up over xmas. On the way back I popped into B&Q to have a look if they had any of the fabled Tritons. Well they had one, a display model with the black top missing. I asked one of the assistants if they had any more, "don't think so - have you had a look on the floor underneath the display"

So we had a look and there covered in dust at the back was the fabled beast. Trying not to be too excited I pulled it out and and headed for customer services to check out the price. £98.98 I couldn't believe it, I nearly fainted.

PS the display model with the black top missing is still likely to be there tomorrow, you might be able to get the top as a spare part and maybe a discount as well.


----------



## superkopite (2 Jan 2008)

Well Done Shultzy!


----------



## dickm (2 Jan 2008)

There was at least one Triton in the Peterhead B&Q today at the low price. I decided it didn't offer enough advantages over my Elu 177e to be interesting, but if anyone is desparate to get one, pm me and I could go and get it and post it on at cost, plus my diesel for the 50 mile round trip.


----------



## yfs1 (3 Jan 2008)

Shultzy":26qznw20 said:


> PS the display model with the black top missing is still likely to be there tomorrow, you might be able to get the top as a spare part and maybe a discount as well.



I doubt it...I tried to do that when they stopped carrying biscuit joiners (They had one ratty display model).

It took a few managers to put their heads together but the main one came in and right away said no way as I could sue them if it didn't work right or I got hurt using it. He said it was B&Q policy to never sell a display model (For power tools). Apparently it gets dumped.

I asked if he could just drop it in the carpark and i could "find it" but he didn't find that funny


----------



## Pip (4 Jan 2008)

Glasshoughton,Castleford branch of B&Q Warehouse have 2 Triton tra001 routers at 8.30 today, marked up at £ 199 scanned at till showed £98.98,
lots of other Triton gear as well, don't believe the label, get things scanned, the staff don't mind
pip


----------



## Fecn (4 Jan 2008)

One left on the top shelf at the B&Q Warehouse in Croydon at £99.98... I just bought the other one they had, meaning that I've now got two Triton routers for myself


----------



## Gary (4 Jan 2008)

With three 1/2" routers already I'm resisting the urge to go to B&Q as I know I would be tempted. I really can't justify it for the table.

Or maybe I can. :lol:


----------



## Trumpet (4 Jan 2008)

yfs1,

I had much the same experience, with a slightly different reply - If they could find the manual they'd sell it (but they couldn't find it or the box and attachments anyway).

Was told that a separate shopfitting team came in and did all the specialist displays, either mislaying the boxes in the process or simply dumping them at that point. :roll:


----------



## LarryS. (4 Jan 2008)

Anyone willing to pick one up for me and post ? happy to pay a tenner for the favour. I've rung my nearest ten B&Qs and not one has one a triton in stock (i live in bath)

cheers


paul


----------



## OllyK (4 Jan 2008)

There's a unit at the end of one of the isles in our local B&Q (Eastwood) and I've seen a similar area at the Sutton in Ashfield one, where ex-display stuff is on offer at knock down prices, usually with bits missing. Triton circular saw is on the pile at the moment for about £80, no box, manual and blade, not sure what else is missing though.


----------



## mrwilby (4 Jan 2008)

I'm in the same position as MightyG, (not too far from your neck of the woods either). My local in Weston Super Mare hadn't even heard of the brand!

DickM kindly offered to grab the last one he saw in his local (for me), but it had unfortunately already been snapped up 

If anybody else happens to spot a spare on one of their B&Q visits, I'd also be happy to pay petrol, postage and beer money.

Please take pity on us triton wannabies


----------



## Gary (4 Jan 2008)

mrwilby":1fhdykwp said:


> and beer money.



be very careful with that offer, the quest for the Triton can be very thirsty work. :lol:


----------



## harryc (4 Jan 2008)

There is one Triton saw - £112 and one big Router £98 left at the Wolverhampton branch.

So tempting but must save some money to buy a bandsaw. I could pick up the aldi bandsaw and the large router , maybe not, so many options to consider :? 

Harry.


----------



## OllyK (4 Jan 2008)

harryc":1efgbvgi said:


> There is one Triton saw - £112 and one big Router £98 left at the Wolverhampton branch.
> 
> So tempting but must save some money to buy a bandsaw. I could pick up the aldi bandsaw and the large router , maybe not, so many options to consider :?
> 
> Harry.



B&Q are doing a cheap and cheerful bandsaw as well.


----------



## harryc (4 Jan 2008)

Is it for £50 :?:


----------



## stewart (4 Jan 2008)

Fecn wrote:


> One left on the top shelf at the B&Q Warehouse in Croydon at £99.98... I just bought the other one they had, meaning that I've now got two Triton routers for myself



...so, yes, I made the 'dash' up from Brighton only to find that it had of course gone! Been to 5 stores now - think it's time to use what I've got :roll:


----------



## Andy Pullen (4 Jan 2008)

I have a picked up another :wink: still in the cellophane and if someone wants to cover postage and a small drink for my time and diesel I can forward it with the receipt so that the guarantee is intact


----------



## Karl (4 Jan 2008)

Andy

PM sent

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Andy Pullen (4 Jan 2008)

Karlley is now the proud owner of a TritonTRA 001. \/


----------



## Karl (4 Jan 2008)

After visiting all of the B&Q's i've passed on my travels in recent days (7 in total) and phoning another 3, i've finally got one.

Nice one Andy!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Jan 2008)

WiZeR":38j5nyka said:


> It's a sad day for Triton as a company. Now they only have a couple of online businesses and the shows.



I can't help wondering if the sad day for Triton was when they got involved with B&Q in the first place. 

My local power tools specialist - he has several shops in the north of England - used to sell a lot of Triton gear. As soon as B&Q started stocking it though, he dropped the range completely.

If this story is repeated throughout the country then Triton have blown their entire distribution network. It will take a lot of work to rebuild it.

I can't imagine Festool making the same mistake.


----------



## mrwilby (5 Jan 2008)

Nice one Andy & Karl 

I think Mighty_Genghis and I are still on the hunt, so if anybody spots an extra one this weekend, please grab it and let us know!


----------



## RogerS (5 Jan 2008)

Yup...I'm pretty narked with my local B&Q. They had one Triton on display and that was all. They wouldn't sell off the display as the girl said she could order one on their system which she did and I paid for it. She did have difficulty doing it and I should have sussed that something was up. Waited a few days and heard nothing. Went in to enquire and told no stock. Not only that the one on display had gone and so you can guess I'm a pretty p****d off bunny.

Will craft one of my usual delicately phrased letters to customer service and we shall see what results. Find that snail mail letters have more effect these days.


----------



## LarryS. (5 Jan 2008)

mrwilby":2en88wmb said:


> Nice one Andy & Karl
> 
> I think Mighty_Genghis and I are still on the hunt, so if anybody spots an extra one this weekend, please grab it and let us know!



yup still looking !


----------



## Argee (5 Jan 2008)

Dan Tovey":1cotvn21 said:


> WiZeR":1cotvn21 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sad day for Triton as a company. Now they only have a couple of online businesses and the shows.
> ...


That could well be true - it's almost exactly the same as the relationship between Ryobi, relating to their BT3100 tablesaw and a similar large American tool outlet (Home Depot) who had exclusive marketing rights of the BT3100. The saw had some unique features, which required understanding and correct setup. It was rare, if not impossible, to find one that *was *correctly set up and none of the staff were interested. 

This applies almost exactly to Triton and B & Q, as the Workcentre, router, etc. all have unique features, require careful setup, understanding and knowledge. All of the Workcentres I saw in B & Q stores were incorrectly displayed, but no-one was at all interested when I pointed it out.

The relationship continued in spite of this, probably because of the takeover of Triton by GMC - who make some of the "own brand" powertools sold by B & Q. In light of the changing face of B & Q in the coming months, I'm not sorry we've pulled out. There are, as I've already said, plans afoot, but I cannot say anything about them yet.

Ray.


----------



## Michael7 (5 Jan 2008)

I phoned B&Q in Craigavon N.Ireland who said that there was no Triton routers left. There was one left in the Newry store and six left in the Sprucefield store. I went to the Craigavon store not intending to buy a router but was looking to see what was on offer and there under a shelf in a corner was the last big Triton router   Thats the big and the smaller Triton I have now. 
Ive only just made myself a table for the smaller Triton and have taken it out of the table a few times but soon realised that only having one router is going to be a pain in the a**e.


----------



## Tom K (5 Jan 2008)

Hi Guys, it may be worth checking out the Eltham store they have just put a reduced sticker on the shelf for both the Router and Saw they seem to keep all that stock behind the service desk so ask! Very best of luck [-o< 

Regards Tom


----------



## Streepips (5 Jan 2008)

Back on page 1 of this thread Pip mentioned the Castleford W Yorks B&Q having a couple left. So rang this morning, had one left, put it under the counter for me and I collected it this PM, Cost £98:98 
Thanks for the nudge Pip !
So now I have a TRA001 Triton, a Makita 1236C, a Dewalt 625EK, and Elu 177 and a Trend something or other......
I think the Dewalt (new) and the Elu (old) are going to go............
Then again, might absorb the cost and keep them all...


----------



## mailee (5 Jan 2008)

Yeah, hang on to them. You can never have enough routers. Saves changing cutters.


----------



## tenpin (6 Jan 2008)

Ok, i know i am now not going to be too popular but thought i would just give a heads up as my christmas came slightly late this year.
i bought online just befor the triton sell of by B&Q a TRA001 for £185... :? ...just after found one for £140 @ B&Q...

well today at Taunton's B&Q my wife dragged me out to look for cheap chrimbo decs i strolled over to where they had some tool sale items and there it was......

2 triton routers...still in cellophane £40 each.... :shock: :shock: 

i shouted to SWMBO to stand guard and ran back out to get a trolley.

well i am now thr proud owner of 2 tritons (one in my table and one plunge) and one passed on to my woodworking chum...

none left, but will keep popping in to keep an eye out...
don't know when they were marked down as there were no tritons in stock up to 6 weeks before this...may have been stored out in the soreroom...would suggest people drop into their local and get them to check if there are any still out back


----------



## Karl (6 Jan 2008)

Tenpin - have you got a brother called Jockey :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice one - real bargain.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## tenpin (6 Jan 2008)

karlley":1o4sbd6x said:


> Tenpin - have you got a brother called Jockey :lol: :lol: :lol:



Nahhh, my brothers called Darren


----------



## Karl (6 Jan 2008)

Hi Tenpin

Stop gloating :lol: 

BTW - was only jesting about Jockey.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## harryc (6 Jan 2008)

Hey tenpin any chance you could peel off those stickers really carefully and stick them in the post for me  

That's what you call a real bargain you lucky pipper!!

Harry


----------



## Jeremy (6 Jan 2008)

Roger Sinden":b44bm6nj said:


> Yup...I'm pretty narked with my local B&Q. They had one Triton on display and that was all.


Hi, is that the Kiddy one? I'm in Worcs and was pondering whether to make the journey after reading this thread. Looks like it would be a waste of time from your post


----------



## LarryS. (6 Jan 2008)

I'm still after one if anyone can pick one up, happy to pay for petrol plus a bit of drinking money ! (want to build a router table for my new workshop)

cheers


paul


----------



## Andy Pullen (7 Jan 2008)

PM sent to genghis

Due to another trip near to wellingboro, with a diversion to the last router in the store there. :wink:


----------



## mrwilby (7 Jan 2008)

Hello all. 

I'm still on the hunt too (as per earlier posts) if anybody else happens to see a spare... as per several earlier posts, beer money + petrol + postage on offer.

TIA


----------



## LarryS. (7 Jan 2008)

Thanks to Charlie Davidson he's sorted one out for me (PM sent to Andy saying as much), thanks for the offer though

cheers



paul


----------



## stewart (7 Jan 2008)

In case anyone else finds another one I'm still interested too....


----------



## RoyS (8 Jan 2008)

I hunted down the last one in the two Ipswich stores this afternoon (why? - I don't really need another router!). I drew a blank at the first store and an assistant did a stock check for me - found one at the other store (now in my garage) and said in passing that the Chelmsford store is showing 4 still in stock.

good luck - Roy


----------



## GrahamH (11 Jan 2008)

Just picked up the last boxed router from the Nursling branch in Southampton. They've got one left which is not boxed they've said if anybody is interested. 

The powertool bloke I spoke to said they had some more Triton stuff coming in, in the next week or so. 

On a side note if they've also got 5 or 6 of their copy lathes, though I'm not sure how long they'll be there as he said they got 5 pilar drills in and they were sold within the hour.


----------



## Ajay (11 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the tip GrahamH but was advised none left when I tried some 40 mins later.

If anyone is able to help in securing one I would be really grateful as I am in the process of setting up a small workshop on a bit of a tight budget.

- oh, and I'd be willing to pay for both it and for your trouble of course!

All the best


----------



## Ajay (14 Jan 2008)

Now sourced and purchased. 

Many thanks for all the tips and help received over the last couple of days - much appreciated.

If you are still looking it may well be worth phoning around your local stores...


----------

